# The North Dakota Quest



## chukardog (Feb 1, 2006)

A friend and I have been planning on taking a trip to ND for a couple years now and we finally have the ok from the wives to go in 06. I was looking for any and all info you would be kind enough to donate. We were looking at hunting in the western part of the state, whether it be south or north is undecided yet. that depends on bird numbers and availability of public land or plots land. I know you guys probably get this kind of request all the time, I know I do from alot of hearty souls wanting info on coming to utah to hunt the mighty chukar. I know nothing in life is free so to anyone who wants to some day try their hand at wild chukars come on down to payson, utah. that being said any and all info would be very much appreciated. I have a few young dogs we want to give alot of bird exposure too. we would like to target roosters, however sharpies and huns are definately on the menu. any areas that hold all three of these birds with decent numbers? thank you in advance to all that respond.

Joe


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the site!

Don't take this wrong but if you can't find upland game in ND you are not looking very hard. 

Your best bet will be to stay south of I-94 all of the way across the state, that is where you will find the good numbers of birds and the highest concentration of hunters and fee hunting land.

Here is a link to the Game and fish Website. http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/

it will answer a lot of your questions, if you have more feel free to ask, but don't expect anyone to give you GPS coordinates on the open web. PM's work much better for that.

Good luck.

Bob


----------



## chukardog (Feb 1, 2006)

In response to Mr. kellam's post I would like to say that I am not looking for anyones honeyhole or gps coordinates. just general info, to steer me in the right direction. I will take it from there.

thanks
Joe


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

chuckardog, There are a few things to keep in mind. The first week is closed to nonresidents (you) on PLOTS land. Of course you are allowed on private land but the first few weeks are hard to get on. Another problem you will have is finding a place to stay, most motels in the good areas are already filled for the early season. I would come in November most of residents are busy hunting deer. The corn crop is usually about all harvested pushing the birds in the sloughs and heavy cover. Need anymore help let me know, you will be welcome, good luck


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The above posts are right on. If the corn harvest is late it can screw things up. Standing corn will make you lose your faith. Sharptails are a lot of fun to hunt in Sept., but pheasant season isn't open yet and then you have to consider the snakes in western ND.  pm sent.


----------



## chukardog (Feb 1, 2006)

I would like to extend a gracious thank you to all who sent a little info my way. If you ever find yourself in utah, come packin cause the hills hold chukars :wink: :wink:

Joe


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you are looking to stay in the western half of the state....corn won't be a problem.Not to much grown there.Land is heavily posted.As the guys said above PLOTS and all state land is closed to non-res Oct.14 through Oct.20.The most hunters will be in the state that week since it is the week of both ND and Minnesota Teacher's Conv.

Our deer season opens Nov.10.A lot of farmers hunt deer or have friends and relatives that hunt deer so getting on land can be tough.

As far as hunting pheasants,sharps,and huns.....sharps get pretty wild that late,but you can find some.Huns are just starting to make a comeback.

There is very little public land in the SW part of ND.In the East and NW there are lots of Waterfowl Production areas that are open.Go to the GNF website and download the PLOTS maps that show all public land,including both state and federal.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

There are plenty of pheasants along the acres of shoreline on the what used to be lake Oahe. Public land, lots of cover, and lots of birds.


----------



## Cowvet (Nov 21, 2005)

Chukardog
There are a couple things I have learned through several trips to ND.
1. You can get a rough idea of an area with topo maps and the new google satellite images. The sat images can give good resolution to say 80 acres on the screen. There are a couple areas in ND where I think if you zoom in and turn on the sound you can hear me screaming at my dogs. 
2. I would look for high cut spring wheat for the best shootable bird work of all species. Corn fields hold many birds but they see / hear you, are exposed so they scoot - a one shot proposition. Sunflower fields are sort of like corn except they beat up dogs and people more. Grass/alfalfa fields can be good but if the grass/alf is high the walking is tough. 
3. The plots (walk in) are real good. One can figure on hunting @ 4 sections a day tops (that is looping through each one)
4. Learn fast to look things over before walking your legs off. I try to find some definition in the field (prob not any different than trying to hunt the high desert). 
5. Bring plenty of dog power. I would suggest 1-2 birddog(s) per day of hunting. Put boots on them so they have feet at the end of the day.
6. Hunting in Nov is better than early because the crops are pretty much out. But it can be cold.
Cowvet


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I would look for high cut spring wheat for the best shootable bird work of all species. Corn fields hold many birds but they see / hear you, are exposed so they scoot - a one shot proposition.


Cowvet made a good point there. 15 years ago we found a large farm in W ND where the farmer used a head stripper on his combine. The stubble was well above your knees but easy walking. It was perfect cover as the wheat straw was slightly bent in the direction of the combine. The only reason we stopped was because several hawks were stting in nearby trees (which sometimes is a clue of birds present). It was loaded. It isn't neccessary to always have CRP or cattails if the habitat offers food and and cover. The only trouble in high stubble is that the roosters will run like the devil down the rows so you have to mix up your walking pattern, zig zag and loop it, and come in from two sides working toward the middle. Often the birds will move to the outside edge and then hold there because they don't want to expose themselves crossing the ditch and road.


----------



## chukardog (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey guys thanks again for the info, everyone has been really helpful and I appreciate it very much!!! Sad thing is you would be hard pressed to find this kind of hospitality here in utah. Guys that post up looking for chukar hunting info rarely get many responses. I try my best to put them on the ranges with high bird numbers, but most guys out here gaurd their chukar hunting spots like they were a national secret. Hopefully we will have another record hatch next year and we will be hitting hit hard again, provided my knees still work  

thanks to all
Joe


----------



## gmangriff (Oct 13, 2005)

We did the same thing in 05' that your going to do this season. We went to the Mott area in the SW corner of the ND and it's one of the more popular areas, but we hunted Mon-Fri on PLOTS lands only in late Oct. and did well in finding bird everyday. We had 4 guys and never had a full limit on any given day but the dogs got alot bird contacts and we covered alot of miles in and out of the truck.

I plan on heading back this season again and hope you have a good hunt.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/dot/map ... c/main.htm

is the address for map sales from the state. I prefer the county maps for detail although you struggle with the loose sheets. At a $1.50 + postage they are very reasonable.


----------



## bigbull (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Joe,
This last season I was not turned down by a farmer when asking permssion to hunt. If you don't bring a lot of hunters you will be surprised how many times you will get on land, even if the land is posted. Most farmers are wonderful people, they just want to know who is going on their land. Every year when I go back to my favorite spots and I try asking new farmers in the area if I can hunt and this has opened up more new spots. I have found farmers in the SW who will let you hunt for free, however, it is harder in that area.
Good luck next year


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

It also depends on what kind of pheasant hunting and dog work you enjoy watching. Anywhere below I-94 is pretty decent pheasant country right now, but out in the western portion of the state you'll hunt more open country and a pointing dog is pretty enjoyable to watch. In the eastern part you'll hunt more sloughs near cornfields and soybean fields and cattails later in the year and a flusher may work a little better? I live east-central and have a brit and do fine though in the eastern part of the state. Your dog will burn out much faster hunting thick sloughs and cattails than open country. Minimal plots land and pay hunting has kept me away from the far western part of the state for a good 8 years, and from what I hear it gets worse and worse yearly. With the cake winter we've had so far if the spring isn't too wet pheasant #'s will be awesome again south of I-94. Don't be afraid to try talking to landowners from the central to east side as I've only been turned down maybe 2-3 times in the last 4 years. Most, however, don't like an army of guys on their land and just want to know who will be out there. If you have a kid hunting with you encourage him or her to get out of the vehicle and come with and ask permission with you. Farmers are people like you and me (usually family people as well) and most people want kids to have a positive experience in the outdoors. Buy some gas and shells in the small town gas station nearby and eat some breakfast in the local cafe and you might meet 5-8 different landowners that may lead you in the right direction. My success ALWAYS improves when I get on private land and actually speak with the landowner, because they know where their land holds wildlife better than anyone. North Dakota is not South Dakota though!! We don't have near their bird numbers, but it is real hunting here and can be done easily without spending money on an outfitter. South Dakota is almost impossible to get on private land without paying, and their walk in land is shot all up early.


----------



## ghart (Feb 25, 2006)

chukardog thanks for the chukar pictures and the shorthair. I live in North Idaho and hunt the Snake & Salmon rivers for chukars. I have hunted south and north dakota the last six years and while I have never had a problem getting my limits. I only hunt public, state or federal land I have found the best hunting along the river bottoms (all public). Not to contradict what everyone is saying about the river bottoms being tough to hunt but compared to the steep, rough hills of the Snake and Salmon rivers it is a piece of cake. And yes the locals are very nice.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

ghart,
PM sent


----------

